# Happy New Year 2016



## Kristal (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZA-0UBnKNo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZA-0UBnKNo[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 1, 2016)

Kristal said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZA-0UBnKNo



Kristal - Thanks for spreading a bit of cheer here and there - like Mother Nature, with a basket of flowers, spreading them 'hither and yon' with a free hand. I couldn't rep you (too soon) so have to do it the old fashioned way.

I went to your website, followed your injunction to 'start typing for music'. I decided to try it for one of my favorite composers, Prokofiev, and was amazed to see what came up. Did you build that yourself or import it from somewhere?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 1, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Kristal - Thanks for spreading a bit of cheer here and there - like Mother Nature, with a basket of flowers, spreading them 'hither and yon' with a free hand. I couldn't rep you (too soon) so have to do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> I went to your website, followed your injunction to 'start typing for music'. I decided to try it for one of my favorite composers, Prokofiev, and was amazed to see what came up. Did you build that yourself or import it from somewhere?



Type in: FAERIE
Look for my Picture from list In 'Artists' tab

https://myspace.com/rebeccafaerie


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 1, 2016)

Kristal said:


> Type in: FAERIE
> Look for my Picture from list In 'Artists' tab
> 
> https://myspace.com/rebeccafaerie



I did that - very intelligent eyes. I tried a few other composers and performers. Even Dawn Upshaw. Even Osvaldo Golijov. I'm adding your website to my music list and giving iTunes the boot.


----------

